# Hymer Headlamp Adjustment



## 116005 (Aug 26, 2008)

From previous posts I see this is a well trodden path. 
I can see the problem with access to the screws , and they look difficult to move as well. Before trying though, I see the silver sticker on the barrel of the light has two settings marked L/G and R/D, prefaced by "de traffic ...erkehr" ( cannot see the whole wording ). I assume L/G means left/gauche and R/D right/droite. The marker on the part to be rotated is pointing to L/G.
Does this mean the lights are already set to lefthand driving or does the wording perhaps mean " traffic on your...".
I know the obvious answer is to look at the beams at night, but to my eye it just seems difficult to tell the setting which currently applies.
Anyone have the answer to this one, or enough German to give me a pointer.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I didn't notice any markings on mine but I can confirm that (facing the rear of the headlight unit) you need to twist the headlight unit to the left for LHD (continental) and to the right for RHD (UK Roads).

Don't forget that the top screw needs to be removed completely for this action.

Pete


----------



## 116005 (Aug 26, 2008)

Many thanks. Have managed the offside light - access difficult but possible. The nearside more challenging as the windscreen washer reservoir is in the way and will have to come off first. Madness...


----------

